# 2007 pathfinder front bumper removal



## steven-barrett (Feb 7, 2008)

i have a 2007 pathfinder adventura and i have hit the near side bumper on a post , pushing the fog light back out of the bezel . i need to remove the front bumper to see how serious the damage is , but don`t know how to do it.

hope someone can help me .

cheers steve


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

Look at the bottom of this post here... 

This is from memory..... there may be more steps....

1. Remove fender liner. You will see bolts connecting the fender to the bumper cover...
2. Disconnect fog lights.
3. Remove the grille... there are several pins on the top of the unit..... then there are 4 square twist pins (2 on each side of the grille facing in...) Then pull it out and up....
4. There are several bolts underneath the truck that attach to the fascia and...skid plate...etc...
5. The rest is self explanatory....


----------



## Curtis2289 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a 2002 pathfinder and I need to take the bumper off. Would the steps be the same?


----------

